# question about Cabot stain...



## Brokenrod (Apr 24, 2010)

Please help me with this mess.... We are taking over for another company that was kicked off the site by the homeowner. The previous company used Cabot semi-solid deck and siding stain on painted aluminum soffits and gutters ( it was brushed and sprayed). The stain didn't adhere to the aluminum and wrinkled so bad, that it looks like a faux finish. We were able to strip and power wash 70% of the stain off, but what is left on there is what has us worried ( the stain that is left on there seemed to grab real good). We are getting conflicting answers from our reps as to what to do. Will an oil primer re-activate an oil stain? We're told that Cabots has a wax in the formula that wont allow anything to adhere to it. should we scuff everything and wipe it down with mineral spirits and prime with oil? has anyone run into this situation before? any help is appreciated. I will be anxiously awaiting replies and follow up questions. Thanks.


----------



## Charisb (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey. Not sure if you still need advice on this...but here goes anyhow:

Call Cabots to find out if their formula contains any waxes or other non-drying oils or silicones. If it does, complete removal will be necessary. If not, you could get away with a scuff & mineral spirits wipe down before moving forward with priming & painting. Scuffing & mineral spirits won't do a whole lot on non-drying oils. Mineral spirits is good for thinning oil-bases (and removing water-bases) but doesn't always do a great job of removing oil-based stains. 

If indeed the stain has non-drying oils or silicone in it, try using laquer thinner or toluene (both "hot" solvents) to remove the stain, then scuff after that. You should then be able to move forward with oil primer & whatever paint you're going to use. 

Hope that helps, if you still need it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Sep 17, 2010)

The customer will never pay the true cost of this screw-up.... Pre-painted aluminum sidding; apply latex finish paint with sprayer, NO problems w/ stain.... drive on....get the ck.
anything else "will suck you dry".... they arn't your friends, family, or providing sexual favors.

He's the one who hired a loser to begin with, charge him double, and do what I said.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Woodpecker said:


> The customer will never pay the true cost of this screw-up.... Pre-painted aluminum sidding; apply latex finish paint with sprayer, NO problems w/ stain.... drive on....get the ck.
> anything else "will suck you dry".... they arn't your friends, family, or providing sexual favors.
> 
> He's the one who hired a loser to begin with, charge him double, and do what I said.


YES! YES! YES Mistress Woodpecker.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I know it used to list parafin wax on the side, not sure if it still does though.


----------



## Brokenrod (Apr 24, 2010)

Update..... Called Cabots- product has Linseed oil, which is a drying oil. we scuffed everything down to remove any sheen (pain in the butt to get all the grooves in the soffit) .Wiped all surfaces down with lacquer thinner, primed with oil, and topcoated with latex. The place looks like a million bucks now. 
Thanks for your help guys!


----------

